# Weird mic noise with onboard realtek soundcard



## zsotty4 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a problem with my microphone, it emmits a very annoying sound when i am using ventrilo or teamspeak, or just try to record something. Im using an onboard realtek sound card with ac97 drivers ( tried installing 3 different versions), the headsets i tried to use so far, are a sennheiser and a logitech. Nothing solved the problem so far. I've made a small sound file of this sound in the case might be helpful in solving the problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Check this for me, go to the volume icon in taskbar and right click on it
open volume control, click on options tab in far left upper corner click on advanced
controls go to microphone and click on advance button for it, try removing checkmark for the +20db 

does this help with noise problem through the mic?


----------



## zsotty4 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope. unfortunately it didnt fix it. Im starting to think that this is hardware issue, as the mic now goes completely deaf sometimes...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok please post pc specs here or just make and model of pc will be fine too

You probably need toupdate your sound driver and possibly video driver also.


----------



## zsotty4 (Apr 5, 2009)

So here are the specs ( this comp is actually kinda old)
ABIT bd7II-raid (realtek alc650 soundcard)
2x512 ddr400
gf6600gt (updated drivers 1 week ago)
450w psu (dunno the brand)
Seagate barracuda 120gb SATA


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok your psu is not supplying enough power to the motherboard for what you are running here.

Go here and read this:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

This will help you in determining what psu you are going to need here to run your setup.
If you need any suggestions or help on the matter, just ask, we will be happy to assist you.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

450 watts will run that set-up just fine.

The problem might be in the quality, however. If it is a cheap brand than that might explain the noise that you are hearing. There should be a sticker on the side of the psu, once you open up the case, that should give the brand or atleast some specs.

Another thing that I have experienced on those older integrated sound solutions is that they pick up interference really easily (hardware is not that good).

If you have tried other drivers than maybe the easiest solution would be to pick up a cheap sound card.


Just my 2 cents. :grin:

Pauldo


----------



## xuser48 (Sep 1, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Ok your psu is not supplying enough power to the motherboard for what you are running here.


Hey, hold on. Stop bullshitting.

That PC would be able to run just fine with a 300W PSU.


----------

